# TAX RETURN or Backpacker Super Return Preparation Starting at 49aud



## akhl accounting (Aug 24, 2013)

TAX RETURN or Backpacker Super Return Preparation… We are one of the franchisees of Mas Tax Accountants who have many years’ experience in accounting services. We provide bookkeeping, tax and all range of accounting services for all individuals, small & medium sized businesses and self managed superannuation funds. • Individual Tax Returns • Basic bookkeeping & financial statements preparation • Business Activity Statements (BAS) and Installment Activity Statements (IAS) • Multiple / Late Years no problems (we'll even try and get rid of any fines for no extra charge!) • Business Returns (from Sole Traders through to large Company Returns) • Self Managed Super (SMSF) returns. CALL US ON 1300 50 60 80 TALK TO OUR QUALIFIED ACCOUNTANTS. You don t have to be in the office to get your tax return done.


----------

